# My EOS R experience



## typer1998 (May 10, 2019)

This is my Canon EOS R review. This is not a detailed review, but a detailed account of my experience shooting with the R over 4 months. While the R had some good qualities I was generally disappointed with the User Interface, durability, and exposure inconsistencies ultimately leading me to sell it.

These are some of the problems I had with my R.

Feel free to email me questions.


----------



## Boudreaux&Thibodeaux (May 12, 2019)

Well, you knew going in that there were few lenses, and that many lenses would need the adapter for quite some time. And you also must realize that many lenses will _never_ be available in EF mount. Even the RF lenses with the same general specification (ie 24-105/4.0 or 50/1.2) are significant improvements over the EF designs due to the nature of the RF mount flexibility.

The question is - why use the R, with adapted lenses? Because its a great camera. Because its metering down to just about no light whatsoever is fantastic.... despite your "problems" with it. Focus in poor light is faster. The viewfinder is better in low light too. You get all sorts of information in the EVF if you want it. Because it can shoot silently. Because it tracks in servo very very well. Because you can use EF, EF-S or RF lenses on it. Because RF lenses all have the extra control ring - which you can also get for EF lenses with the right adapter.


----------

